# Any west end perch reports?



## fishingaddiction (Jan 31, 2011)

Planning on perchin tomorrow coming out of anchor point, does anybody have any reports good or bad please. Did pretty good at the green and white bouy on shipping channel last sunday.Just wanted to hear about west sister ,gravel pit or intake area. Any help would be greatly appreciated

Thanks Matt


----------



## Bono Joe (Mar 2, 2009)

Perch fishing has been good this week N/E of West Sister in 30' of water. Limits of 8/10inch with a few larger in 2 to 2 1/2 hours of fishing.


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

Hope to hit lake by 9 in am. Not really sure where to go. If nearshore water cleans up they should be in close.


----------



## baitwell (Jun 19, 2008)

got them in close friday afternoon in the dirty water out of anchor pt.


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

baitwell said:


> got them in close friday afternoon in the dirty water out of anchor pt.


Were you the guy 1/4 m out of Cooley?


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Sat right on top of Niagra, caught 40 nice perch between 2 of us and a bonus 26'' walleye, what a fight on the light pole


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

Ended up at the green and white #9 Toledo Channel, Pulled the 104 remaining fish we needed in little over 2 hrs for 120 limit. Scraped ice this am off windows.


----------



## baitwell (Jun 19, 2008)

mile and half out. Got two limits this afternoon.16 fow


----------



## fishingaddiction (Jan 31, 2011)

Fished the green and white bouy by the shipping channel ended with 75 for three guys in about 3.5 hours lot of small throwbacks and the size was much smaller than last week in the same spot.The gulls were crazy one flew in and grabbed a perch as my buddy was pulling it up to the boat thats the first time I seen that.Hey legal skater I was in the 20' sportcraft on the east side of you glad to here you got your fish.I hear this weekend is going to be nice maybe waiting to pull the boat


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

fishingaddiction said:


> Fished the green and white bouy by the shipping channel ended with 75 for three guys in about 3.5 hours lot of small throwbacks and the size was much smaller than last week in the same spot.The gulls were crazy one flew in and grabbed a perch as my buddy was pulling it up to the boat thats the first time I seen that.Hey legal skater I was in the 20' sportcraft on the east side of you glad to here you got your fish.I hear this weekend is going to be nice maybe waiting to pull the boat


I'm gonna stay in as long as bait shops stay open, at least thru next week end. I was gonna fish close but crew wanted to try Turn which was a mistake. Only got 16 in 2 hrs. although they were nice fish. We ahd better size where we were than we did previous times there. Still not as nice as Turn area.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Fished B and C cans Friday and Sunday fish came in spurts..pulled the big boat Sunday..

Heard some stories.. one boat was 90 over and each guy was fined over $700 ea,license suspended 1 year,, another bunch was 36 over for each of 3 guys fined over $700 ea license suspended 1 year and one guy got 10 days in jail,I know one of the stories is true..don't know about the other..sorry for their luck


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

roger23 said:


> Fished B and C cans Friday and Sunday fish came in spurts..pulled the big boat Sunday..
> 
> Heard some stories.. one boat was 90 over and each guy was fined over $700 ea,license suspended 1 year,, another bunch was 36 over for each of 3 guys fined over $700 ea license suspended 1 year and one guy got 10 days in jail,I know one of the stories is true..don't know about the other..sorry for their luck


Pretty hard to argue you miscounted on those. Glad they caught them. I haven't been checked in years but I always recount before heading in.


----------



## baitwell (Jun 19, 2008)

i would lose my mind not being able to fish for a whole year. 700 bucks is alot of gas and or store bought fillets, what where they thinking.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

we have been checked twice at Anchor Point, and twice at Fenwick this year ..we also double count


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

roger23 said:


> Fished B and C cans Friday and Sunday fish came in spurts..pulled the big boat Sunday..
> 
> Heard some stories.. one boat was 90 over and each guy was fined over $700 ea,license suspended 1 year,, another bunch was 36 over for each of 3 guys fined over $700 ea license suspended 1 year and one guy got 10 days in jail,I know one of the stories is true..don't know about the other..sorry for their luck


"Sorry For their luck" ? HMM ? Dont think being over by that many was a miscounting Issue ! They ALL should spend time in jail ! Now If they got a ticket for being one or two over then I can understand !
And Yes roger23 DOUBLE COUNT !


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

was also checked at fenwick this year, glad we double count also


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I know a group that was 2 fish over ,had 152,The boat owner took the ticket ,for the two ,$70 ,he said every one split the cost, 2 fish over for 150 fish we had done that before, but after he told us that we started double counting,and that was in June,


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

Fished between Little Cedar and Intake today and pulled 90 for 24 lbs. in just over 3 hrs. Fast pick at 1st that slowed but few throwbacks. 1 13 incher slightly stained water. Love those shorter boat rides.


----------



## russh (Feb 12, 2007)

We were getting them in 16' of water off of East Harbor State Park. We were less than a mile off of the beach. They were running pretty small but the action was fast.

I am going out after work tomorrow so I won't have time to make any long runs. Does anyone have a perch report around the islands area? I heard there was a good bite on the west side of Green but only heard that from one guy.

If you have a hot spot and don't want to post it, please email: [email protected]

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## TheDrake (Mar 8, 2011)

Hot Spot = Just north of the gravel pit, right on the bottom. Been pulling good catches out of that area for almost two weeks now. Good size and quality but comes in spirts. Got 120 outta there Sunday all over eight inches!


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

Got 90 in 16 ft. and 14 ft. today despite gusty winds, 24 lbs. Fish are in close all along the shoreline and lots of chunky ones.


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

Left dock at 915 back at 1215. 60 fish 15 lbs. anchor wouldn't stay hooked and wind went from SW at 6 to NE 3 ft.ers.But fish were hungry. Same places as yesterday.


----------



## Bono Joe (Mar 2, 2009)

Went by you a little after 11 in a 16'7" Crestliner Kodiak heading back to Metzgers. You are right about the perch being hungry, very fast action Stopped running to the North of West Sister to stay in closer. Quick limits both yesterday and today. Perch are smaller in close but nice eaters. Got a bonus 28" walleye past West Sister Tuesday. Hope they stay in close by Little Cedar Point for a while yet.


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

Well, water was muddy and fishing was non existant for us today. Quit after 90 minutes.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Had 60 today two guys and two kids fishing Northbass Red can on the line ! Water was great Not Muddy ! Head boats just south a little not sure how they did ?


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

hearttxp said:


> Had 60 today two guys and two kids fishing Northbass Red can on the line ! Water was great Not Muddy ! Head boats just south a little not sure how they did ?


LOL that's about a 25 mile run for me. We had been doing real well within a mile from shore but the ole Noreaster thur. and fri. really messed us up.Hope it clears up by monday so I can get out a few more times before I pull.


----------



## coolerfull (Feb 3, 2010)

We went out of Cooley Canal yesterday. We tried from Cedar point to the intake and beyond. Muddy water everywhere we tried. Only caught one sheephead. Talked to at least 8 other fishermen, no one had a single fish.


----------



## fishingaddiction (Jan 31, 2011)

Headed out about 8:30 14fow 1.5 miles northwest of anchor point no fish in an hour went west to the lighthouse fished another hour and a half nothing but one sheep.water was very muddy and rough oh well maybe next weekend.


----------



## russh (Feb 12, 2007)

Went perchin this morning, last trip in the big boat this season. It turned out to be a total bust. Started down by Lakeside Pier, moved out about 3 miles towards Kelley's, moved over to front of East Harbor State Park, final spot was north of Mouse. Ended up with 6 perch. Water was dirty every where. I could barely see the anchor 6" under water. 

The rest of the season will be in the little boat, hopefully I can get a couple of good days before snow comes.

Any one know what bait stores are going to remain open? I talked to the owner of A-N-J's on SR2 and he is going to stay open at least until Thanksgiving. 

Russ


----------



## kroutguy (Sep 17, 2010)

Looking to get out this week if the waves cooperate......anyone know where the perch are hitting??


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

Man as messed up as it is due to all the high winds I wouldn't know. If you could find any water that has a little visability up close that would be a good place to start. They should be up close. I'm pulling my boat tomorrow or tues. I give up, just too much wind.


----------



## fishingaddiction (Jan 31, 2011)

I was planning on going out sat. the water didn't to bad fairly calm and looked clean that was from shore though.Ended up pulling the boat before all the water was blown out of the ramp.Gonna wait to winterize might be some decent weather comming yet I hope.

Good luck to all


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

I pulled mine this morning. Got it home, powerwashed, winterized and oil and filter change. So a few projects and cover her up for winter. This was my worse Walleye year since early 70s, not 1 stinkin limit. Had decent perch season till Ma Nature messed it up.Looks like Butchs is closed for year.


----------



## Bono Joe (Mar 2, 2009)

Got out today off Little Cedar Point. Water condition was good and the fish were there. Limited with nice size in 17' of water.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

How far off Lil Cp Bono?


----------



## Bono Joe (Mar 2, 2009)

mile and a half


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

Super! We talked about goin out but figured it would still be rilled up. Plus I really didn't want to clean 60 perch!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thanks! good pt. Iskater lol


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 12, 2011)

Going to try to get out next week. Sure i will be looking for clean water with all the mud coming down and the 2 more inches of rain coming tomorrow.


----------



## fishin junkie (Nov 11, 2011)

3 of us had our 3 limits in front of camp perry friday. H can area. weighed 26lbs with a 15 and half bonus walleye.


----------

